# avoir affaire à



## alenaro

Bonjour à tous, 

Je lis maintenant sur le Monde ce titre "Merkel aura affaire à une opposition plus dure". 

J'ai trouvé un thread sue le forum français-anglais consacré à ça, mais je crois ne pas en avoir bien compris l'explication. 

Quel genre de construction est-ça? Quel est la traduction exacte en italien? 

Merci d'avance,


----------



## duchevreuil

Non sono italiano per niente (sono svedese), ma ho insegnato l'italiano per otto anni. Secondo me in italiano dovrebbe essere:

_Merkel dovrà vedersela con un'opposizione più dura._


----------



## Joan bolets

duchevreuil said:


> _Merkel dovrà vedersela con un'opposizione più dura._





In un tono più colloquiale, si puó anche dire '_avere a che fare (vedere) con qqn_', per esempio: 

_"Io non ho nulla a che fare (a che vedere) con quella persona_!"


----------



## itka

Ciao Alenaro !
Direi : _"Merkel dovrà fare i conti con un'opposizione più dura"_.


----------



## alenaro

Oui, merci à tout le monde et à itka. Oui, le sens était clair, ce que je trouve interessant est la non-correspondance à aucune traduction italienne littérale. Ne croyez vous pas que c'est un peu bizarre (la construction)?


----------



## alenaro

Donc, comment dire _Avere a che fare con_? Mais dans le sens positif de "travailler avec", et non pas celui negatif de "resoudre de problemes à cause de ou avec".
Merci


----------



## Huginn

alenaro said:


> Donc, comment dire _Avere a che fare con_? Mais dans le sens positif de "travailler avec", et non pas celui negatif de "resoudre de problemes à cause de ou avec".
> Merci



Je pense que la réponse est déjà dans ta question, mais il faudra que tu nous donnes des exemples pour pouvoir être plus précis.
_"Collaborer avec_" ou _"interagir avec"_ pourraient marcher aussi, selon les cas.

Il existe aussi une ultérieure nuance, dans le sens de "_concerner_":

"Ah già, è vero che tu ti intendi di tutto ciò che _ha a che fare con_ la musica orientale, ecc.." = "Ah oui, c'est vrai que tu t'y connais plutôt bien dans tout ce qui _a trait à_ la musique orientale, etc..".


----------



## Corsicum

alenaro said:


> "travailler avec"


Il me semble que l’on peut dire « _être en affaire avec quelqu’un_ » = « _collaborer avec quelqu’un _», mais je ne l’ai pas vu dans les multiples nuances ici :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/affaire
Et certaines traductions ici :
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/affaire


----------



## alenaro

Ce que vraiment me plait c'est l'anglais _to deal with_, ma ici... pas d'anglais. Ca peut etre donc que la solution meilleure en français est _travailler/interagir avec_


----------



## Corsicum

_« Interagir_ » ne me semble pas approprié. 
Dans ce cas voir aussi  peut être « _traiter avec_ » /  « _collaborer avec_ » / « _avoir à faire avec_ » ?


----------



## alenaro

Corsicum said:


> _« Interagir_ » ne me semble pas approprié.
> Dans ce cas voir aussi  peut être « _traiter avec_ » /  « _collaborer avec_ » / « _avoir à faire avec_ » ?



Oui, _avoir à faire avec_ eux... Je travaille avec eux, en effet, mais ils ne sont des collegues! Voila pourquoi je ne peux pas dire _collaborer avec_. 
Comment decrirait-il un professeur son metier?  Il dirait qu'il a à faire avec, ou qu'il travaille avec... mais jamais qu'il collabore avec...des etudiants. (sauf de cas particuliers).


----------



## Corsicum

Pour un professeur et ses élèves le contexte est différent de celui des « _affaires _»  
« _Il enseigne, il fait travailler des élèves_ » il _travaille_ dans l’enseignement
Dans ce cas _avoir à faire _ _à_  une connotation assez négative.
 
Attention aux confusions : _ affaire _est très différent de_ à faire, _sauf pour des contextes très particuliers : _ tu as à faire à lui_, _il te fait ton affaire_


----------



## alenaro

J'essaie avec un autre exempe, un peu different:
Pendant mon travail _ho a che fare con/interagisco con_ les patient/clients étrangers.


----------



## Corsicum

Quelques variantes :
_Dans le cadre de mon travail *j’ai à faire* avec des clients étrangers_
_Pour mon travail je traite *des affaires* avec des clients étrangers_
_Pour mon travail je fais des *affaires* avec des clients étrangers_
_Pour mon travail *j’interviens auprès* de nos clients étrangers_
_Dans le cadre de mon travail j’ai des relations *d’affaire* avec des clients étrangers_
_En affaire nous avons des *interactions *multiples avec nos partenaires étrangers._

Je n’arrive pas à placer _« nous interagissons »…_ça "sonne" très mal


----------



## itka

> Pendant Dans mon travail _ho a che fare con/interagisco con_ les  des patients/clients étrangers.


_"Dans mon travail, j'ai affaire à des clients étrangers."_


----------



## Corsicum

itka said:


> _"Dans mon travail, j'ai affaire à des clients étrangers."_


Itka à ton avis :
*Pour*_ mon travail j’ai *à faire* : _est aussi correct ?
*Pour*_ mon travail j’ai *affaire* : _je ne le perçois pas très bien ?
Merci de corriger mes exemples si besoin.


----------



## itka

Nous avons posté presque en même temps et je n'avais pas vu ta réponse.
alenaro posait la question à propos de cette phrase :


> Pendant mon travail _ho a che fare con/interagisco con_ les patient/clients étrangers.


Pour moi, il s'agit de la locution verbale "avoir affaire à". Je ne connais pas l'autre orthographe et je ne sais pas si elle est également possible.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci Itka
Selon les références ci-dessous les deux écritures « *à faire à » *et* « affaire à » *seraient équivalentes.
Personnellement *avoir **affaire à *…, je ne le perçois assez mal pour ne pas dire pas du tout ?, mais si les deux sont admises, n’en faisons pas _une affaire_, si _avoir à faire_ équivaut _à avoir affaire_, la belle _affaire_…quelle _affaire_ ! …bref, *alenaro *_a_ _à faire._

Littré: 
_Avoir à faire à/avec. (Confusion avec avoir affaire*). Aujourd'hui, __*on a à faire à une expression*__ de la nature humaine (SARTRE, Existent., 1946, p. 111). Il reste que c'est avec la plus grande prudence qu'il faut user de la psychanalyse lorsqu'elle n'a pas __*à faire à*__ des productions déréglées, mais aux créations supérieures de la conscience (RICŒUR, Philos. volonté, 1949, p. 380)._
http://www.languefrancaise.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4448
http://www.carriereonline.com/e/orthographe---quelle-est-la-difference-entre-avoir-affaire-et-avoir-a-faire--.html

_L'Office de la Langue française (cf. Figaro, 5 févr. 1938) acceptait *avoir à faire* à aussi bien que *avoir affaire à*. Pour Littré écrire avoir à faire de « ne peut être considéré comme une faute; car à faire ici convient mieux que affaire ». En fait, pour les trois expressions, il n'est pas rare de rencontrer l'orthographe à faire.``_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/affaire

Bon courage *alenaro **…*maintenant c’est ton affaire.


----------

